# Galveston Bay Texas



## Capt. Alan (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a fishing report from Galveston Bay Texas for those of you who are interested. Spring is coming up and it is consistently a great time to fish, getting the kids out for a spring break trip is always a good idea. Nothing is better than seeing a huge smile on a kids face after a great day of fishing. March is also a great time for catching speckled trout and from what I have experienced and have been told by my peers, fishing in Spring and Summer has been outstanding after a very cold winter. So I look forward to some awesome fishing in the next couple of months! Not sure if these freezes have killed many of your fish in Florida, but most of the fish that has been killed here has been bait fish and trash fish. Now I'm sure some quality fish have also been effected, but not great numbers. I haven't been on the water too much lately, due to minor boat repairs, sponsor events and some really cold and windy weather. I have been talking to some guides that have been having some great days on the water and catching some big trout (6-8 pound trout). When the weather has been decent, the fish are being caught. Now as far as location protected areas far north and some areas in West bay have been the best. Most of the same hot spots that people fish every winter. Soft plastics and live shrimp under a cork (if you can find it) has produced the best results. Waders are using top water baits to catch most of those big trout. My 3 trips this month have been good, we caught over 30 trout on each trip, but half of them were undersized. When I get on the water on a regular basis in about 2 weeks, I will post a more informational report. Well until next time, see you on the water.

www.galveston-fishing.com


----------



## TEXfisher21 (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you post on a local forum? It seems like you give some pretty good info and i spend quite a bit of time down there in that area.My cousin and I caught these and about 20 more just like em one day last august at St. Luis pass wading the surf.


----------

